

INDX.guru: Fastest stock market monitor on the planet. Free for the first 5,000 - TomerG
http://indx.guru

======
TomerG
Calling all early adopters!

INDX.guru takes over six million points of stock market and media monitoring
data and presents it to you on one, beautiful dashboard, blisteringly fast.
Traditionally, making decisions about companies of interest to you on the
stock market requires the inefficiency of multiple sources of data, costing
you valuable time. With INDX.guru, you have one, beautiful dashboard, with up-
to-the-minute news, blogs, videos, Tweets and other financial indicators, all
set up as notifications so you know when something changes as soon as everyone
else does. INDX.guru's special 'Heat' and 'Sentiment' features measure the
overall 'noise' of the chatter surrounding a company, as well as how positive
that chatter is.

